# single mum needs advice!



## jacquilm (Jul 28, 2008)

hi there, 
My name is jacqui, im a 27 year old single mum of a 3 year old. I have been considering emigrating for the last few months as the UK is getting to be ridiculous in terms of cost of living. I own my home and would rent it out(just incase things didnt work out) My reason for writing is that as a single parent would it be easy enough to find employment to suit the schooling hours? i am looking to rent a property and just want to earn enough to get by really.(in a nice warm climate!!) I would have a couple of thousand £ saved up for initially starting over. Its probably a dream that wont come true as its going to be difficult to get a job around my sons schooling and il just be on my own so couldnt get bar work at evenings or anything but any information would be great. are employers flexible? when do the children actually start school? is childcare cheap enough? is greek really hard to learn?
i need to investigate this alot but as i say, any help/advice would be appreciated


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi Jacqui and welcome to the forum,
Cyprus is much more child friendly, I think. You have two options for schooling/childcare - local or private.

If you send you child to a local Cypriot school then they seem to start at 6 years old. School starts early and finishes at lunchtime. There are a number of pre-schools in the Larnaca area. Maybe someone whose children go to a local school can help with definite ages and times.

If you send your child to a private school then they start younger and many have pre-schools attached. However private schools are an expensive option in relation to wages. 

I am finding Greek difficult to learn, mainly because of the alphabet...the script is just not sticking in my brain. However I am picking it up and go out of my way to use the few words I know. However I reckon 75% of the people in my area speak really really good English and it is tempting not to bother to try!


----------

